# Muncie tranny oil slinger and counter gear



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

I’m rebuilding a ‘65 Muncie M20 4-speed for my ‘65 GTO. I have two issues that I have run into and need answered. 1) when I disassembled the transmission, there was no oil slinger on the input shaft. I am going to add a new one, solid style, when rebuilding. Does anyone know which orientation the slinger goes onto the input shaft? The slinger is cup shaped, and I don’t know which face is supposed to be against the gear. Does the outer flat face go against the gear, or does the inner flat face go against the gear?
2) the tranny is a ‘65 M20 with 7/8” counter gear shaft. There are 4 rows of 20 needles on the counter shaft I.d.: two rows on each end of the solid (not split) spacer tube. The rebuild kit I bought came with (6) shims. I read in Paul Cangialosi’s Muncie rebuild book that if the spacer was solid, to only use 4 shims; and that none go against the spacer tube. So the order would be: shim, needles, shim, needles, spacer tube, needles, shim, needles, shim. When I build it this way, the end shims are not flush with the ends of the cluster gear, but rather indented slightly. I’d like to make sure this is correct before assembling the transmission complete. Does anyone know if I should keep it this way, or add the two remaining shims? If I should use all 6 shims, what is the order? Do I go ahead and place one shim against each end of the spacer tube before installing the first row of needles, or do I double-up the shims in between the two rows of needles? 
Any help on these two issues would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

